# محاضرات ( Operations Management ) + برنامج PQM



## eng_suliman (3 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*إليكم أخوتي محاضرات Powerpoint خاصة بالـOperations Management *

*وبرنامج الـPQM ( Quantitative Methods,*
*Production and Operations Management*

*رابط المحاضرات *

*رابط البرنامج*

*تحياتي لكم:15:*

*م.سليمان*​


----------



## eng_suliman (8 مايو 2006)

No one Ans. why ?


----------



## yassine-maroc (9 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom chokran akhi ja3laha allah fi mizani hassanatik


----------



## salman (12 مايو 2006)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (15 مايو 2006)

يسلموا هالإيدين


----------



## نظامي (15 مايو 2006)

برنامج رائع، ومحاضرات ممتازة، ألف شكر


----------



## الكوم (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على جهودك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## suwar9 (16 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_eslam (22 يوليو 2006)

Ktiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirmashkorr


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (27 يوليو 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضرات و هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## adelzein (9 ديسمبر 2006)

حاجة محترمه جدا جدا جدا
يا ريت كل واحد يدخل ويدون لود الموضوع ده

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lady of industrial (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك....مشكووووور جداااا


----------



## TAHER_IE (7 يناير 2007)

تسلم يا باشا جميييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## CASPER (8 فبراير 2007)

يسلمو والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## sosa_85 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررر
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزاك خير
يسلمو والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## abu_haneen (13 فبراير 2007)

تسلم يا اصيل


----------



## ahmed emad (14 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


احمد عماد


----------



## م / محمود (21 مارس 2007)

الاخ العزيز لك كل جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع و المفيد 

اللهم جزيه خيرا بهذا الموضوع


----------



## Ayman_78 (1 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله لك و جزاك خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## صفوان اصف (2 أبريل 2007)

جهود طيبه اخي الكريم جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ولكن هل يوجد شي باللغه العربيه


----------



## م. مختار (10 أغسطس 2007)

أخي أعجز عن إيجاد كلمات الشكر التي تكافئ هذه الخدمة الرائعة التي كنت في أشد الحاجة إليها
فأقول فقط "جزاك الله ألف ألف خير فهو وحده ذو الفضل الواسع الذي لا تنفذ عطاياه"


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (10 أغسطس 2007)

برنامج جميل ورائع . راجيم المزيج




نعمة حافط الموسوي


----------



## ahmed_engineer (11 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك خير ويسكنك فسيح جناته
و فى انتظار اي معلومات عن برامج اخرى فى الدارة او التخطيط
وانا محتاج ملفات تعليمية فى برنامج Ms projects


----------



## saadoun (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع تشكر عليه م.سليمان.........بس
لم أستطع فتحه والإستفاده منه
فإن كان بإمكانك أن تشرح لي طريقه فتحه أكن لك من الشاكرين

أخوك/ م.سعدون


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssss very much


----------



## eng_suliman (21 أغسطس 2007)

saadoun قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مجهود رائع تشكر عليه م.سليمان.........بس
> لم أستطع فتحه والإستفاده منه
> فإن كان بإمكانك أن تشرح لي طريقه فتحه أكن لك من الشاكرين
> ...



العفوا أخوي ... 

بالنسبة لملفات المحاضرات تحتاج برنامج Winrar لتستطيع فتحها ( أبحث في Google عن هذا البرنامج ونصبه في الجهاز ) .. 

أما البرنامج تحتاج نفس البرنامج السابق ولكن ضع كل الملفات في مجلد واحد حتى تستطيع فتحها . 

تحياتي لك ... 

** تم التأكد من ملفات البرنامج وهي تعمل جيدا **


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## Loverone (21 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررر ، :56:


----------



## مهند المالكي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ابسلام عليكم مهندس لطفي ممكن مساعده في كتاب عن ال iso


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxx A Lot


----------

